# Dateien automatisch per Mail versenden



## Jomama09 (3. Mrz 2010)

Hallo Kollegen,

habe da eine Idee mir ist nur nicht ganz klar wie ich das umsetzen kann.
Also ich habe zwei Ordner auf dem Rechner wo Dateien abgelegt werden.
Diese würde ich gerne automatisch an diverse Mailadressen versenden.

Als Beispiel. Die Dateien heissen aa01...... und vv01, oder eben aa02..... und vv02
das bedeutet ich habe für jeden Mailempfänger 2 Dateien die in 2 Ordnern abgelegt werden.
Könnte man das so hinbekommen das ich das so steuern kann.

Im Ordner x nachsehen und dann entsprechend dem dateien begin die 2 Dateien an Vorgegebene Mailadressen versenden.

Lösungansatz wäre super. Versende so im Moment etwa 80 - 100 Mails mindestens 1x je Woche.

Sollte doch automatisiert hinzukriegen sein. Auf dem Rechner ist Outlook installiert.


----------



## Spitfire777 (3. Mrz 2010)

Geht auch ohne Outlook!

Guck mal hier: Galileo Computing :: Java ist auch eine Insel (8. Auflage) – 18.12 E-Mail
Damit kannste im Prinzip dir dein eigenes "Outlook" programmieren.

Dateianhaenge funktionieren auch damit, einfach mal weit runterscrollen.

Die Automatisierung sollte mit dem Java-Timer funktionieren. Da du Outlook verwendest, vermutete ich wohl, dass du Windows hast. Zeitgesteuerte Aufgaben vom Betriebsystem aus gibt's da glaub ich erst seit Windows 7.


----------



## Jomama09 (4. Mrz 2010)

Möchte eigentlich aus einem vorgegebenen Ordner nur Dateien versenden.
Hierzu möchte ich halt sagen können.

Dateien mit datei anfang vv0123 gehen an 0123@brun.de und mit vv4567 gehen an 4567@brun.de etc.
Somit müsste der Ordner ne Variable sein.  Der Datei Anfang ist immer der selbe und
der Mailempfänger wäre dann auch immer der selbe.


----------



## Firestorm87 (4. Mrz 2010)

Ich würd erst einmal ein Programm schreiben, welches dir grundsätzlich diese Mails verschickt.
Die Dateianhänge dann variabel gestalten sollte dann nur ein kleiner Schritt sein, denn eine ordnerstruktur rekursiv durchsuchen und dabei auf bestimmte dateinamen überprüfen ist keine große sache...


----------

